# Journeyman's test



## chck3300 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey guys I have just 6 more days till my journeyman's test. I'm a little nervous but not too bad. I was wondering if any of you guys will ask me a few random journeyman's test questions and I know I will ask a few myself .I have studied a good amount and spent a lot of time highlighting my codebook . Any tips on studying and passing this test is helpful too. I will check in tomorrow bed time now.Thanks


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

chck3300 said:


> Hey guys I have just 6 more days till my journeyman's test. I'm a little nervous but not too bad. I was wondering if any of you guys will ask me a few random journeyman's test questions and I know I will ask a few myself .I have studied a good amount and spent a lot of time highlighting my codebook . Any tips on studying and passing this test is helpful too. I will check in tomorrow bed time now.Thanks


Check this out...http://www.mikeholt.com/free-exams-menu.php

Also what code cycle are you on?


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

*Sample journeyman question*

Calculate (3) resistors in parallel values: 550, 124 and 98 and (8) resistors in series (4) are 1k and (4) are .5k

Total r = ______________

Current (I) @ 70v = ______________:thumbsup:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I have an unlimited license and I bet I could not pass the journeymans test. IMO, they ask some really unnecessary questions that you will probably never use in the trade.

No offense Mollydog but I have never had to do a calc like that in the trade- I just don't run into that type of stuff.


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

Voltage drop= ______________

Distance - 400 feet one way
Load - 3kw
Source - 120v
AWG - 14Cu ( I actually ran into this when I wore the tools ! Lmao, the husbands buddies from work "Took care of em" They took care of em alright! )


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Do they ask code questions????


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

no offense at all because your 100% correct and I agree


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

code open book and theory
theory more on JM code and math more on master and inspector


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

last one

ampacity of a 16 awg SO cord ( cords suck cuz we never use that section but save it for last or guess)


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mollydog said:


> last one
> 
> ampacity of a 16 awg SO cord ( cords suck cuz we never use that section but save it for last or guess)


How many conductors in the cord because that affects the answer.


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

oops - how bout 3w (3 ccc and 1 eg )


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

chck3300 basically concentrate on what would be expected of you when your boss hands you a work order to go out and take care of everything by yourself so he can invoice it. stuff like strapping conduits, romex rules, all wiring methods and stuff like that. Its open book so off the top of your head questions do first, code open book fly to the section if you know it, if not go to the back and look it up in the index and last harder questions do last, use anytime left to go over questions you feel uncomfortable with, each question I think you have 2.5 mins to answer so balance your time, 70 is all you need, its always copper unless otherwise told. I was lucky at test taking and never failed any from JM to plan examiner but the trick is time management. Your gonna do fine! I asked guys to gimme questions all the time too. Most important after time management is definitions MAKE SURE TO KNOW ALL YOUR DEFINITIONS, wet, damp locations, wiring methods, grounding/bonding etc. and let me know how you do. example on definitions - can you put a panel box in a room with a toilet? answer - why not!!! because a bathroom is defined as a room with a toilet and one other fixture like a shower or basin. like a dwelling is defined as an occupancy with provisions for sleeping, cooking and sanitation so don't be fooled and good luck! be confident you earned your place.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

skip the j-mans test and take the masters ( if you can)


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Here is a question I failed on that I will never forget. What is the minimum cord length for a disposal? Might have been worded different on the test.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

art 422.16(B)(2) and I bet that rule is often violated especially the "not over 36"


----------



## mollydog (Jan 9, 2009)

that distance seems to be liked by our code making panels because swimming pool motors with cord/plug connected equipment is a max 36 inch length too.


----------



## FF301 (Jan 12, 2014)

What state are you testing in ??

The most important thing is knowing how to use the index to find answer's. sorting out the key words, following all of the steps in your calcs, they will give you multiple correct answers but only one will be correct if you follow all steps.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

manchestersparky said:


> skip the j-mans test and take the masters ( if you can)


Can you do that in Maryland?:blink:

Here you must hold your journeyman license for one year an take 300 hours of code class to take the Masters, then you must hold both licenses .


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

FF301 said:


> What state are you testing in ??
> 
> The most important thing is knowing how to use the index to find answer's. sorting out the key words, following all of the steps in your calcs, they will give you multiple correct answers but only one will be correct if you follow all steps.


The more appropriate question is....
Did you pass your test? :thumbsup:


----------



## MXer774 (Sep 1, 2014)

If you had sat for your exam already, was this question asked: what is the minimum size conductor that may be paralleled?


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Black Dog said:


> Can you do that in Maryland?:blink:
> 
> Here you must hold your journeyman license for one year an take 300 hours of code class to take the Masters, then you must hold both licenses .


Yes you can skip the J-Man, there is no requirement on the state level to have a J-mans card. The requirement to take the Maryland Masters is to have 7 years of verified experience under a master. 

I completely skipped taking the J-mans. I had my required 7 years in so I took my Masters.

There are some local jurisdictions that have a ratio of licensed to unlicensed allowed on the job. Mostly its a 3:1. There can only be 3 unlicensed for every license on the job. 
In the 20 + counties in the state there are only 2 or 3 that even enforce and have a j-mans license.
The J-mans license gives you no special advantage other than in those 2 or 3 counties and then it is only a benefit to the employer. A J-man can not pull permits.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

I dislike it when a person starts a thread like this and never comes back to it!


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

When I took the JW test it was 75%-90% residential, hardly touched on anything I was involved in. Of course I took the test before Tesla was born.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

i


Dennis Alwon said:


> art 422.16(B)(2) and I bet that rule is often violated especially the "not over 36"


Re read my post #15. I stated MINIMUM length. Althought I chose 3' and got it wrong.
Nevermind, I see now what you did.


----------



## aftershockews (Dec 22, 2012)

Bad Electrician said:


> When I took the JW test it was 75%-90% residential, hardly touched on anything I was involved in. Of course I took the test before Tesla was born.


That is what I hated about the state masters test. Mainly commercial applications and hardley any residential.


----------

